# Bienvenidos al DIS Español



## WebmasterRicky

Hola a todo el mundo, mi nombre es Ricky Pierson y quisiera darle la bienvenida al DIS Español. Un poco muy tarde, ya veo que hay gente que ya se dio cuenta del foro, pero quise escribir la bienvenida cuando creé el foro y perdí todo el texto...arrrrgg. 
Para decirles un poco de mi, yo trabajo para el DIS, soy un webmaster y diseñador grafico y vivo en orlando. Soy originalmente de Miami pero mi familia es de Nicaragua. Me mude a Nicaragua a la edad de 15 y me gradué de secundaria del colegio Americano. Después me fui al la universidad en Louisiana (LSU) para después irme devuelta a Miami. Estuve ahí unos años y en enero me mude a Orlando para trabajar para el DIS. 
Recientemente he estado leyendo varios foros y me he dado cuenta que hay una comunidad latina grande en el DIS, no solo, pero esta comunidad ha querido su propio foro. Por esa razón es que quise crear nuestro propio foro para nosotros los latinos. Deseo que este foro sea uno alegre y lleno de información educativa para planear viajes. Estamos comenzando, pero podemos crecer ha uno de los foros mas grandes. 
Espero conocerlos a todos y que la pasemos bien. Si tienen cualquiera pregunta o preocupación, por favor no tengan pena y pregúntenme.

 BIENVENIDOS A TODOS!!!


----------



## DisneyLover1091

Gracias Ricky! Soy canadiense.


----------



## Linxzy

Gracias Ricky.


----------



## mexican-mouseketeers

Otras gracias, Ricky!

Creo que este foro le va a ser muy útil a muchas personas que no se habían atrevido a participar en las disboards por la barrera del idioma.

Julie


----------



## cjtorres

MUCHAS GRACIAS, ya no se nos pierde mas donde poder escribir en nuestro idioma.


----------



## Michele

Hola, Ricky!   

¿Está el Ricky de Dis Unpugged la semana pasada?


----------



## WebmasterRicky

Michele said:
			
		

> Hola, Ricky!
> 
> ¿Está el Ricky de Dis Unpugged la semana pasada?




Si la pregunta es si soy el mismo Ricky del DIS Unplugged...si soy. 
Gracias por oír.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hola Ricky & a todos aquí!  

Ricky, te voy a llamar  Ricky el DISunplugged!   Eres un buen locutor.


----------



## Sabrina90744

Gracias Ricky!


----------



## mking624

¡Gracias, Ricky!


----------



## cocoswife

Me encanta!!!       


Gracias!!


----------



## Annam26

Que super!!!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## MMOUSEFAN

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## LaPatita

Que buena idea de este foro en Español. Yo ya tengo buen tiempo leyendo en los foros de DIs, y he escrito un poco, pero la verdad no es igual el poder expresarte en Ingles que en Español.

Felicidades.


----------



## siac

Gracias Ricky !!!! wow que sorpresa jamas pense que pudiera pasar esto .  `soy de Puerto Rico mi  nombre es Sandra.


----------



## HappyLawyer

I think it is great to have a spanish board. I am glad it is here


----------



## luvmydogs

Dé la bienvenida todos! Estamos tan contentos tenerle aquí! 

(And please feel free to correct my unintentional abuse of your most beautiful language!)


----------



## Precious1971

Gracias a Rick y a DIS por dandos nuestra propia comunidad...


----------



## Mable

Esto esta padrisimo! Gracias por añadir esta seccion!


----------



## echodis

Saludos desde España


----------



## Precious1971

echodis said:
			
		

> Saludos desde España



De que parte de Espana eres?  Yo soy de Barcelona pero vivo en Florida.


----------



## albertro

Gracias Ricky!    

Si necesitas cualquier ayuda cuenta conmigo.  Trabajo en IT Security y me la paso viendo los disboards desde hace varios años!   

Saludos,

Alberto


----------



## WebmasterRicky

albertro said:
			
		

> Gracias Ricky!
> 
> Si necesitas cualquier ayuda cuenta conmigo.  Trabajo en IT Security y me la paso viendo los disboards desde hace varios años!
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Alberto




OK, Gracias Albertro. Te mantendré en mente si necesito algo


----------



## Country Flower

Estuve sin computadora varios días y cuando regreso ....que agradable sorpresa!  Gracias!


----------



## echodis

Precious1971 said:
			
		

> De que parte de Espana eres?  Yo soy de Barcelona pero vivo en Florida.



Hola, soy de Alicante. Ya lo he puesto en mi Perfil.


----------



## zdesiree

WOW!!  POR FIN!!! ESTO ESTA SUPER CHEVERE.


----------



## Dani&Pao'sMom

Estaba desconectada de DIS desde hace algun tiempo y hoy me topo con el DIS en español!   Super! gracias Ricky!


----------



## WebmasterRicky

Dani&Pao'sMom said:
			
		

> Estaba desconectada de DIS desde hace algun tiempo y hoy me topo con el DIS en español!   Super! gracias Ricky!



De nada Dani y Pao, Bienvenidos


----------



## disneymom71

Muchas gracias por tomarnos en cuenta..............


----------



## Jamesy Epcot

Gracias Ricky


Jaime!


----------



## coronadofamily

saludos atodos y cada uno de ustedes en cualquier parte del mundo que se encuntren pero unidos siempre por disney


----------



## PigletGurl

Hola yo soy la hermana de PigletGurl y por ahora me encanta disboards.com especialmente DIS en Espanol.


----------



## Korianne

Hola y gracias ricky!

Yo soy nueva a espanol y yo soy tratando a aprender el idioma. Lo siento, si no me no sonido claro a cualquiera de ustedes. Yo soy aprendizaje de la mayor parte de esta traducción de Google. 

Gracias ustedes!


----------



## SpartanMouse

¡DIS en español, ay que bien!

Cuando visito a wdw siempre quiero practicar mi español con los castmembers quien habla la lengua, pero nunca tengo la confianza.  Ahora, ¡puedo practicar en los DISboards!


----------



## pr surfer

Hola hola.. ¿Qué es el que?  Soy un casi-Puertorro viviendo en las Islas Vírgenes Británicas   Nací en EE.UU. de padre puertorriqueño y madre americana, y fui criado y educado en San Juan.



Precious1971 said:


> Yo soy de Barcelona pero vivo en Florida.


Vale, mis cuatro abuelos todos son catalanes.  Los dos abuelos son de Barcelona, una abuela de Girona y la otra de Perpinyà (Perpiñán/Perpignan, Catalunya Francés).  Dos inmigraron a PR en los años 1950's y los otros a Nueva York.  Tengo el pasaporte rojo también   Força Barça!!


----------



## Californiagurl13

Hola. No soy tan nueva pero todavia soy nueva  :bitelip!!!! Hola a todos. Vivo en Guaynabo, P.R.


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

*Hola a todos me llamo Carlos y soy de Aguada, Puerto Rico. 
En Agosto estare trabajando para Disney y espero hacer amistades x aqui de Puerto Rico q pronto vayan para ya al = q yo.*


----------



## PretzelSouls

Hola! Me nombre es Sarah  Como esta? Estoy muy bien! Me gustaDisboards muchoooo!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Gracias Ricky, it' s agradable estar aquí.


----------



## Country Flower

Hola a todos saludos desde Puerto Rico.   Vamos a utilizar con mas frecuencia este board en español. Vamos vamos, quiero fotos, reportes de viejes ,preguntas sobre este lugar tan maravilloso que amamos tanto!!!!


----------



## Mayra

Claro q si! debemos empezar a postear aqui 

d q parte de puerto rico eres?


----------



## Country Flower

Vivo en Ponce pero soy natural y toda mi familia vive en Naranjito.


----------



## Mayra

q chevere!

q bueno ver otra persona mas d pr por aqui


----------



## disneyfreek555

hola


----------



## disneyfreek555

gracias


----------



## disneyfreek555

gracias lol


----------



## disneyfreek555

gato


----------



## disneyfreek555

queso 

me gusto


----------



## disneyfreek555




----------



## disneyfreek555

buenos noches


----------



## disneyfreek555




----------



## disneyfreek555

buenos dias


----------



## disneyfreek555

adios


----------



## Mayra

disneyfreek555 said:


> adios




hola????????????


----------



## Mayra

d donde son?


----------



## zdesiree

WOW es increible que ya este board va para 2 años de creado.


----------



## alltvseries

Que mucha gente de PR  Bueno yo soy natural de Aibonito pero vivo en SJ y disboards es mi adiccion...ahora mas que mi novio y yo queremos hacer la boda en el mejor lugar del mundo...WDW!!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Bienvenido, y felicitaciones para vuestra próxima boda!!


----------



## morelop

Hola Ricky, desde hace tiempo entro al Dis en Ingles, que dicha encontrarlo en español, nosotros somos miembros de DVC y fanaticos de Disney, uso mucho este forum para rentar mis puntos cuando no los puedo usar.
No sabe cuanto me alegro de haberlo encontrado.
Quienes se quieran contactar conmigo, estoy a sus ordenes desde Medellin, Colombia. Mi E mail es morelop@hotmail.com
Clarita


----------



## alltvseries

Que envidia.....Ese es uno de mis sueños....DVC!....


----------



## zuly

Hola a todos    mi nombre es Zulema (Zuly) vivo en Puerto Rico en Rio Grande. Hacen muchos anos que soy miembro del DIS aunque no posteo mucho ,me encanta ,literalmente entro todos los dias ...es como un habito segun chequeo mis e-mails entro al Dis a ver q hay  .Me considero una Disneyfreak en todo el sentido de la palabra ...mi familia piensa que estoy loka   yo digo que me manden al manicomio en un doombugie   en fin espero que podamos compartir y quien sabe si conocernos y compartir esta dulce adiccion ....see ya soon!!!


----------



## danthegreat

Hola Rick. Agradable encontrarle. ¡Su historia suena muy interesante!


----------



## chicky

Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es Chicky y escribo desde Madrid.

Me acabo de registrar y ésta es mi primera intervención que espero salga bien  

Este año será mi quinto viaje a Orlando  

Un saludo y nos vemos por el Foro


----------



## jog58

chicky said:


> Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es Chicky y escribo desde Madrid.
> 
> Me acabo de registrar y ésta es mi primera intervención que espero salga bien
> 
> Este año será mi quinto viaje a Orlando
> 
> Un saludo y nos vemos por el Foro



Hola, chicky. Bienbenida. 

 


Cuando es tu viaje?


----------



## chicky

Gracais Jog58 por la bienvenida  

Por cierto, soy hombre  y estaré en Disney del 13 al 27 de Agosto.


----------



## jog58

chicky said:


> Gracais Jog58 por la bienvenida
> 
> Por cierto, soy hombre  y estaré en Disney del 13 al 27 de Agosto.




Perdon, pense chicky=chick=girl en ingles. Disculpame 

Wow, 14 dias en Disney  que emocion.


----------



## Tribilín

Hola a todos!

Hace rato que visito el DIS y recientemente me inscribí... no me había fijado que había un foro en español 

Soy fanático de Disney, aunque solo he ido en 3 ocasiones a WDW  y jamás he ido a Disneyland 

Actualmente estoy planeando un viaje para finales del 2010 o principios del 2011... pero solo lo traigo en la cabeza ya que no sé ni quien me vaya a acompañar.

Nos estaremos viendo por aquí!


----------



## MagicalMe

A pesar de que soy relativamente nuevo en DISboards, tengo ya mucha experiencia con Disney. Soy Mexicano de nacimiento, y vivo en Orlando - así que me encantará responder cualquier pregunta que tengan en la que les pueda ayudar en nuestro idioma natal.
Saludos!


----------



## irirom

Gracias  por postear en nuestro idioma...Es grandioso


----------



## mousefan2322

Aveces es dificil encontrar informacion sobre los parques en español, especialmente sitios web donde los niños se puedan meter e ir conociendo los parques y lo que van a ver y a todos los juegos a lso que se van a subir, asi que por eso decidi crear mi nuevo sitio 

www.miviajeadisney.com 


ahi encontraran mucha informacion y cada semana un articulo nuevo con tips y sugerencias para aprovechar al maximo tus vacaciones. Espero y les guste y cualquier comentario haganmelo saber!


----------



## angie@dvcstore

Gracias Ricky! de verdad que es una buena idea yo soy de Carolina Puerto Rico, pero Vivo Orlando igual que tu


----------



## ambria193

mousefan2322 said:


> Aveces es dificil encontrar informacion sobre los parques en español, especialmente sitios web donde los niños se puedan meter e ir conociendo los parques y lo que van a ver y a todos los juegos a lso que se van a subir, asi que por eso decidi crear mi nuevo sitio
> 
> www.miviajeadisney.com
> 
> 
> ahi encontraran mucha informacion y cada semana un articulo nuevo con tips y sugerencias para aprovechar al maximo tus vacaciones. Espero y les guste y cualquier comentario haganmelo saber!



Gracias


----------



## cojimera

Hola a todos,Mi nombre es Johselyn soy cubana y vivo en Miami hace 10 años ,como muchos aqui me atrapo la magia de Disney desde la primera vez que visite WDW,soy miembro del DIS desde el 2007 pero casi siempre me he limitado a leer lo que otros ponen sin contestar por el aquello del idioma,hace poco empece a responder algunos comentarios en ingles ( con la ayuda del spelling claro esta ) pero me encanta poder hacerlo en mi idioma natal.He aprendido muchisimo en estos foros pues siendo de la Florida y ademas con pases anuales ,mi familia y yo visitamos los parques con mucha frecuencia y nos hemos hecho expertos en visitar los parques sin gastar mucho y todo gracias al DIS.
Muchas gracias por crear este foro para los que hablamos español y ademas nos encanta WDW.
Saludos a todos


----------



## gabrieltorres

excelente iniciativa del foro en espanol


----------



## gabrieltorres

Ricky - se pueden postear en este foro ofertas de renta de puntos para la comunidad en espanol?


----------



## romburgundy

bump


----------



## romburgundy

bumps


----------



## romburgundy

sorry incorrect forum


----------



## cfelan

Gracias


----------



## cfelan

de verdad que es una buena idea


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Hola! Solo estoy visitando. Soy una chica americana, y he querido practicar espanol aqui por unos meses. (Normalmente paso tiempo hablando de cruceros de Disney ) He tomado espanol en escuela por tres años (Empezare otra clase en dos meses! ) Es muy especial tener un lugar para hablar de Disney en espanol! 

Mucho gusto, todos!


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Hola! Solo estoy visitando. Soy una chica americana, y he querido practicar espanol aqui por unos meses. (Normalmente paso tiempo hablando de cruceros de Disney ) He tomado espanol en escuela por tres años (Empezare otra clase en dos meses! ) Es muy especial tener un lugar para hablar de Disney en espanol!
> 
> Mucho gusto, todos!



¡Hola Schmoopsie Poo! ¿Dices que has aprendido español en la escuela (escuela primaria, secundaria?) ¿o dices que lo has aprendido en una escuela de idiomas?

¡Tu español es muy bueno! tengo entendido que para los angloparlantes es un idioma muy difícil de aprender. Qué mejor manera de aprender un idioma que aprenderlo hablando de cosas de Disney... ¿no? 
Los cruceros de Disney son alucinantes, ojalá algún día pueda tomar alguno, aunque sea por el Mediterráneo. 

¡Saludos! y encantada de conocerte!


----------



## ambria193

Hola y bienvenida al foro español ,
 Que bueno que te motivas a prender mas español  a mi familia y a mi nos gusta muchos cruceros Disney este ano vamos por tercera ocacion si Dios quiere, yo me paso también en la pagina DCL, que gusto que estés aquí estamos a la orden


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

m-tinkerbelle said:


> ¡Hola Schmoopsie Poo! ¿Dices que has aprendido español en la escuela (escuela primaria, secundaria?) ¿o dices que lo has aprendido en una escuela de idiomas?
> 
> ¡Tu español es muy bueno! tengo entendido que para los angloparlantes es un idioma muy difícil de aprender. Qué mejor manera de aprender un idioma que aprenderlo hablando de cosas de Disney... ¿no?
> Los cruceros de Disney son alucinantes, ojalá algún día pueda tomar alguno, aunque sea por el Mediterráneo.
> 
> ¡Saludos! y encantada de conocerte!



Aprendo en la escuela secundaria. La disfruto tanto. Aún tenemos nombres diferentes para la clase de español. Normalmente me llamo Amanda, pero para la clase me llamo Isabela o María (He cambiado el nombre muchas veces; no soy muy particular.)  Cada clase es una experiencia, y _me encanta._

No tengo muchas experiencias con lenguas además que español e inglés, y no puedo decir si es más difícil que otras lenguas. Pero me encanta aprender español, y es lo que me importa; no la dificultad.  

Discursiones de Disney definitivamente me ayudan mucho.  Hace unos meses estudiaba para un examen muy importante, y miré Enredados (mi película favorito en todo el mundo) en español. Pues, podía "estudiar" *Y* mirar una película que me encanta.  

He dicho a mi familia _tantas_ veces que necesitamos ir al Mediterráneo con un crucero de Disney. No he convencido a ellos, pero !voy a continuar a tratar! 

!Muchas gracias! 



ambria193 said:


> Hola y bienvenida al foro español ,
> Que bueno que te motivas a prender mas español  a mi familia y a mi nos gusta muchos cruceros Disney este ano vamos por tercera ocacion si Dios quiere, yo me paso también en la pagina DCL, que gusto que estés aquí estamos a la orden



Este febrero fue la tercera vez para nosotros también. !Me gusta mejor cada vez! 

Gracias a todos. 

Amanda/Isabela/María


----------



## olympia

Hola  a todos!!!!!!
No sabía que existía Dis en español.
descubrí este foro en junio que hice mi reserva del disney fantasy para el año que viene. y ando por aquí recopilando información.
es genial este foro. me encanta. aprendo un montón.
tengo que utilizar el google translate, pro que mi inglés es de nivel medio, pero no importa.
así aprendo más y que mejor forma de hacerlo con disney.
me encanta Disney. ya he ido dos veces a WDW y el proximo año iremos de crucero(mi primera vez) y a WDW.estoy feliz!!!!!!!!!
ojala encontraramos algún hispanohablante en el crucero y así poder conversar en español
encantada de conocerles y nos vemos por aquí.
saludos!!!


----------



## disneynova

Pues la verdad no estoy muy contenta con el foro. La informacion en espanol es muy basica, aparte que no hay foros alternos acerca de informacion de los hoteles, restaurantes, y otras atracciones. Tambien donde estan los foros de tips, reportes de viajes de la gente, etc. La verdad es que aqui uno no se entera de nada nuevo y pienso que asi como uno se mete a este foro, asi uno se sale por la falta de informacion en general.  Me gustaria que las mismas opciones que tienen en el foro en ingles las tengan en este foro en espanol.


----------



## olympia

disneynova said:


> Pues la verdad no estoy muy contenta con el foro. La informacion en espanol es muy basica, aparte que no hay foros alternos acerca de informacion de los hoteles, restaurantes, y otras atracciones. Tambien donde estan los foros de tips, reportes de viajes de la gente, etc. La verdad es que aqui uno no se entera de nada nuevo y pienso que asi como uno se mete a este foro, asi uno se sale por la falta de informacion en general.  Me gustaria que las mismas opciones que tienen en el foro en ingles las tengan en este foro en espanol.


 hola!.
 la verdad es que llevas toda la razón. quizás suceda esto por que somo pocos lo que andamos `por aquí en español. Si estás interesada en algún otro foro en español para sacar información te puedo decir algunos.Yo la unica informacion que he estado mirando por aquí ha sido del crucero que vamos a hacer. tirando del google translator he podido obtener información que en los viajeros y en tripadvisor había muy poca.
 un saludo


----------



## disneynova

olympia said:


> hola!.
> la verdad es que llevas toda la razón. quizás suceda esto por que somo pocos lo que andamos `por aquí en español. Si estás interesada en algún otro foro en español para sacar información te puedo decir algunos.Yo la unica informacion que he estado mirando por aquí ha sido del crucero que vamos a hacer. tirando del google translator he podido obtener información que en los viajeros y en tripadvisor había muy poca.
> un saludo



De hecho yo ya llevo mucho tiempo sacando informacion en ingles de aqui para mi viaje y creo que la verdad ya no tengo dudas por aclarar jejeje  pero si me gustaria por ejemplo poner mi "reporte de viaje" en español una vez que yo regrese y me gustaria publicarlo en español porque ya hay demasiados en ingles...  el problema es donde lo pongo si no hay donde?  Yo se que somos pocos comparandonos con la gente que domina el ingles pero no por eso quiere decir que no exista gente que necesita la informacion en español. Yo pienso que si "DIS" creara los foros y los pusiera... poco a poco la gente empazaria a poner sus tips, sus reportes, sus experiencias, etc. porque ya la gente supiera que existen los foros .... y poco a poco esto empazaria a crecer pero.... asi sin nada de nada, hasta da flojera meterse.


----------



## morelop

Usualmente usaba este foro para rentar mis puntos, pero ahora que volvi a poner un aviso de renta me lo rechazaron, me pudiera decir que debo hacer?, tengo que pagar?, si debo pagar, cuanto es?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Es una lástima, pero la persona que empezó este foro ya no está en el DIS.  Yo vivo en California y suelo ir a Disneyland, no WDW.


----------



## morelopdvc

Que bueno este foro en español. Me podria ayudar a saber porque me rechazan el post que estoy tratando de poner para rentar puntos?, no entiendo si mi cuenta es nueva porque me piden 6 meses de posts?
Garcias..... Clarita   
Creo que soy la primera de Colombia en este foro.


----------



## Odyssey13

Carne asada si puedo se la perdio.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Saludos a todos 

Soy nacida en Los Anageles ( papas Mexicanos y marido Cubano) vivo 10 milas de Dineylandia. 

Me encanta practicar el Espnol si me daran la chancita. 


Ysell ​


----------



## cyctorres

Pinup Mommy said:


> Saludos a todos
> 
> Soy nacida en Los Anageles ( papas Mexicanos y marido Cubano) vivo 10 milas de Dineylandia.
> 
> Me encanta practicar el Espnol si me daran la chancita.
> 
> 
> Ysell ​



Saludos, aqui siempre seras bien recibida


----------



## lrtravelsite

Saludos a todos y en especial a ti Ricky! Gracias por la bienvenida! Soy puertorriqueña viviendo en Texas. Al igual que todos amo a Disney, y mis hijos también. Estoy comenzando en este forum, que mejor que hablar de lo que nos apasiona verdad? Lindo dia a todos!


----------



## MG5

Saludos a todos es la primera vez que estoy en un foro ( despues de dias, semanas de estar leyendo y aprendiendo mucho) que buena idea que abrieron este foro en espanol, mi familia y yo somos fieles visitantes de Disney y vivimos en Katy, tx


----------



## cyctorres

MG5 said:


> Saludos a todos es la primera vez que estoy en un foro ( despues de dias, semanas de estar leyendo y aprendiendo mucho) que buena idea que abrieron este foro en espanol, mi familia y yo somos fieles visitantes de Disney y vivimos en Katy, tx



bienvenido estamos para servir


----------



## cyctorres

lrtravelsite said:


> Saludos a todos y en especial a ti Ricky! Gracias por la bienvenida! Soy puertorriqueña viviendo en Texas. Al igual que todos amo a Disney, y mis hijos también. Estoy comenzando en este forum, que mejor que hablar de lo que nos apasiona verdad? Lindo dia a todos!



Primaaa Saludosss


----------



## lrtravelsite

cyctorres said:


> Primaaa Saludosss



Imagine que eras tu!!!  un abrazo!


----------



## MG5

cyctorres said:


> bienvenido estamos para servir



Gracias por la bienvenida

saludos


----------



## Maggie.lobe

Hola
Hace mucho tiempo que leo el foro, lo que mas me gusta son los Trip Reports, y Pre Trip, y me encantaria hacer uno, de hecho lo estoy haciendo en ingles en Word.
pero pues no es lo mismo, me gustaria hacer uno en español, y aqui no veo nada de eso, se puede hacer?
como le hago?

Gracias!


----------



## Miss Disney

Descubrí esto parte del sitio hoy.  Me parece como muy buena idea.  Estoy en otros foros también, y nada tiene una sección de español, y a veces es muy difícil por los hispanohablantes.  A veces ellos encuentran personas que hablan el español y el inglés, como yo, pero la gran mayoría del tiempo, esto no es posible.  Espero que no les importan a ustedes que el español no es mi primera idioma ni que no soy hispana.


----------



## cyctorres

Maggie.lobe said:


> Hola
> Hace mucho tiempo que leo el foro, lo que mas me gusta son los Trip Reports, y Pre Trip, y me encantaria hacer uno, de hecho lo estoy haciendo en ingles en Word.
> pero pues no es lo mismo, me gustaria hacer uno en español, y aqui no veo nada de eso, se puede hacer?
> como le hago?
> 
> Gracias!


claro que si. Luego q lo hagas en Word dale un copy paste aquí


----------



## cyctorres

Miss Disney said:


> Descubrí esto parte del sitio hoy.  Me parece como muy buena idea.  Estoy en otros foros también, y nada tiene una sección de español, y a veces es muy difícil por los hispanohablantes.  A veces ellos encuentran personas que hablan el español y el inglés, como yo, pero la gran mayoría del tiempo, esto no es posible.  Espero que no les importan a ustedes que el español no es mi primera idioma ni que no soy hispana.



Eres bienvenida


----------



## kokas

Que buena idea poner este apartado en español, a mi me viene muy bien porque soy de España y aún estoy un poco descentrada en el foro.


----------



## RiverasDreams

Hola


----------



## EnamoradadeDisney

¡Hola! Llevo muy poco tiempo en el foro, y acabo de descubrir este hilo en español. Me parece muy buena idea, pero parece que hay poco movimiento. ¡A ver si lo animamos un poquito!


----------



## ariana003

Genial! Gracias, saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## EnamoradadeDisney

Hola, Ariana!


----------



## linetbo

Hola, soy Linet, de Puerto Rico. Disney World es mi lugar favorite en el mundo.  Tambien me he vuelto adicta a los cruceros de Disney.


----------



## EnamoradadeDisney

Hola Linet, encantada. ¿Te vas mañana? ¡Qué suerte! Buen viaje y que te diviertas muchísimo.


----------



## JmineLovesMickey

Hola hola! Me llamo Jasmine y soy de California. Me encanta ir a Disneyland resorte y me voy a mi primer crucero Disney en Octubre para Cabo! Siendo Disney yo se que mi familia y yo vamos a disfrutar a lo máximo! Saludos a todos!


----------



## Mary Smith

Hola a todos, ¿cómo estáis?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hola Mary.  Bienvenido.  Hay poca discusión en el foro español, pero si tienes algún pregunta creo que otros te contestarán sin problema.  ¿De dónde eres?


----------



## VadimMelkay

Buenas! Mi nombre es Martin, hace mucho que estoy siguiendo el podcast de DIS y ahora decidi hacerme una cuenta aca en el foro para ver que onda  veo que el foro en español no tiene demaciado movimiento, que subforos del foro en general suelen ser los mas activos??


----------



## fae fig

¡Hola! Me apodo Fig y soy de Miami. Trabajo como traductora y ando mayormente por los foros de los hoteles haciendome la muy finolis 

Verdad que debemos darle algo de vida al foro, ya que la mayoría de fanaticos de Disney que conozco son hispanos! La última vez que me quede en el Wilderness Lodge había una puertorriqueña trabajando en el nivel club y un venezolano como manager... ¡Qué orgullo me dio ver tanta presencia latina... y en los altos rangos!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

echodis said:


> Saludos desde España


Saludos!

¿De qué parte de España?  Iré allí este verano.  Tengo tantas ganas de ir ya.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

fae fig said:


> ¡Hola! Me apodo Fig y soy de Miami. Trabajo como traductora y ando mayormente por los foros de los hoteles haciendome la muy finolis
> *
> Verdad que debemos darle algo de vida al foro, ya que la mayoría de fanaticos de Disney que conozco son hispanos!* La última vez que me quede en el Wilderness Lodge había una puertorriqueña trabajando en el nivel club y un venezolano como manager... ¡Qué orgullo me dio ver tanta presencia latina... y en los altos rangos!



De acuerdo!  Sería muy bien si pudiéramos ayudar a los visitanted hispánicos, ¿A que sí?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

VadimMelkay said:


> Buenas! Mi nombre es Martin, hace mucho que estoy siguiendo el podcast de DIS y ahora decidi hacerme una cuenta aca en el foro para ver que onda  veo que el foro en español no tiene demaciado movimiento, que subforos del foro en general suelen ser los mas activos??



Bienvenido.   Tienes razón que no hay mucho movimiento en este subforo, pero sería muy bien si más gente empezara charlar aquí.


----------



## karlairina

Hola a todos que bueno tener un foro en español para los fanáticos , diganme por aca puedo conseguir rentar puntos de DVC.?


----------



## fae fig

karlairina said:


> Hola a todos que bueno tener un foro en español para los fanáticos , diganme por aca puedo conseguir rentar puntos de DVC.?



Hola, hay otro foro (de los de inglés) donde los mismos dueños venden sus puntos, pero yo lo hago por una compañía online. Tengo entendido que no se puede compartir links por los foros, pero con hacer una búsqueda por Google encontrarás varias compañías de rentar puntos. Funcionan como intermediarios entre los compradores y los dueños, y me ha ido muy buen las veces que lo he hecho. Es un tremendo ahorro.


----------



## karlairina

fae fig said:


> Hola, hay otro foro (de los de inglés) donde los mismos dueños venden sus puntos, pero yo lo hago por una compañía online. Tengo entendido que no se puede compartir links por los foros, pero con hacer una búsqueda por Google encontrarás varias compañías de rentar puntos. Funcionan como intermediarios entre los compradores y los dueños, y me ha ido muy buen las veces que lo he hecho. Es un tremendo ahorro.


Gracias, sabes cuáles son esas páginas ?..


----------



## claritalopez

Hola, buenas noches, sy nueva en DIS y  mi pregunta es hay solo un foro donde los DVC miembros ofrecen sus puntos? o tambien hay algun foro donde los inquilinos preguntan por disponibilidades especiales de resort y fecha especificas?


----------



## MousetersInc

¡Hola a todos! No soy fluente en español, pero quiero hablarlo mejor, y por eso voy a tratar comunicar un poco en esto foro. Vine a las foros Disboards porque somos planeando un viaje à Disney por la familia para Spring Break. Mi esposa fue cuando era niña, pero es el primer vez para mi y nuestras niñas (7 y 9). Estoy muy excitado--siempre me gusto planeando los viajes; para mi, planear es un parte importante del disfrute del viaje. Nuestro día de Fastpass fue hace unos dos pasadas, y por supuesto ya tener todos mis reservaciones para comer. Ahora... no hay nada para hacer, salvo tratar a cambiar los FPs y ADRs un poquito a los tiempos perfectos. ¡Me voy a volver loco!


----------



## vinmar4

Hola  
Nosotros tambien vamos para Spring break,  pero no vamos a ir a los parques de Disney esta vez, vamos a ir  universal studios, pero nos vamos a quedar en AK.


----------



## MousetersInc

vinmar4 said:


> Hola
> Nosotros tambien vamos para Spring break,  pero no vamos a ir a los parques de Disney esta vez, vamos a ir  universal studios, pero nos vamos a quedar en AK.


¡Genial! Si, nuestras niñas aún no han visto las peliculas de Marvel o de Harry Potter, así que quizás haya un viaje a Universal en nuestro futuro. (¡Quizás para Galaxy's Edge también!)


----------



## vinmar4

si tienen que ver Harry Potter, también no se si sabe pero en US si compra the annual pass , que sale cerca de lo que paga por unos cuantos días, paga la mitad cuando los compra que puede ser el mismo dia que llega y lo demás lo paga en pagos mensuales. Nuestros hijos ya tiene 16, 23 y 34( casada con un hijo de 1 ), entonces como somos DVC members, decidimos comprar el AP de US para ir cada vez que vamos. Pensamos comprar el AP otra vez de Disney para  este proximo Diciembre. Otra cosa, sabe que no tiene que llevar botellas de agua a los parques?
ahi le dan vasos de agua con hielos donde tienen soda en vasos. En todos los parques y todos los resorts.


----------



## vinmar4

claritalopez said:


> Hola, buenas noches, sy nueva en DIS y  mi pregunta es hay solo un foro donde los DVC miembros ofrecen sus puntos? o tambien hay algun foro donde los inquilinos preguntan por disponibilidades especiales de resort y fecha especificas?



Hasta hoy vi tu mensaje,
En el mismo foro de DVC, si tienes te firmas a estos foros, al final hay una area donde los miembros ofreces rentar puntos.


----------



## MousetersInc

vinmar4 said:


> si tienen que ver Harry Potter, también no se si sabe pero en US si compra the annual pass , que sale cerca de lo que paga por unos cuantos días, paga la mitad cuando los compra que puede ser el mismo dia que llega y lo demás lo paga en pagos mensuales. Nuestros hijos ya tiene 16, 23 y 34( casada con un hijo de 1 ), entonces como somos DVC members, decidimos comprar el AP de US para ir cada vez que vamos. Pensamos comprar el AP otra vez de Disney para  este proximo Diciembre. Otra cosa, sabe que no tiene que llevar botellas de agua a los parques?
> ahi le dan vasos de agua con hielos donde tienen soda en vasos. En todos los parques y todos los resorts.


Hm!! No, no sabía del AP. Pero no pienso que sea por nosotros; si regresamos nos llevará mas que un año de ahorrar. Aún así, es algo para investigar.


----------



## Tompson999

Buenos dias a todos. Como va?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hola!  Va bien por aquí aunque no pienso ir a Disneyland hasta junio, como salgo de vacaciones en la próxima semana.  Y voy a ir a WDW in agosto.  ¡Qué ilusión!


----------



## mydvcclarita

WebmasterRicky said:


> Hola a todo el mundo, mi nombre es Ricky Pierson y quisiera darle la bienvenida al DIS Español. Un poco muy tarde, ya veo que hay gente que ya se dio cuenta del foro, pero quise escribir la bienvenida cuando creé el foro y perdí todo el texto...arrrrgg.
> Para decirles un poco de mi, yo trabajo para el DIS, soy un webmaster y diseñador grafico y vivo en orlando. Soy originalmente de Miami pero mi familia es de Nicaragua. Me mude a Nicaragua a la edad de 15 y me gradué de secundaria del colegio Americano. Después me fui al la universidad en Louisiana (LSU) para después irme devuelta a Miami. Estuve ahí unos años y en enero me mude a Orlando para trabajar para el DIS.
> Recientemente he estado leyendo varios foros y me he dado cuenta que hay una comunidad latina grande en el DIS, no solo, pero esta comunidad ha querido su propio foro. Por esa razón es que quise crear nuestro propio foro para nosotros los latinos. Deseo que este foro sea uno alegre y lleno de información educativa para planear viajes. Estamos comenzando, pero podemos crecer ha uno de los foros mas grandes.
> Espero conocerlos a todos y que la pasemos bien. Si tienen cualquiera pregunta o preocupación, por favor no tengan pena y pregúntenme.
> 
> BIENVENIDOS A TODOS!!!



Hola Ricky, aun estas en este foro?


----------



## mydvcclarita

WebmasterRicky said:


> Hola a todo el mundo, mi nombre es Ricky Pierson y quisiera darle la bienvenida al DIS Español. Un poco muy tarde, ya veo que hay gente que ya se dio cuenta del foro, pero quise escribir la bienvenida cuando creé el foro y perdí todo el texto...arrrrgg.
> Para decirles un poco de mi, yo trabajo para el DIS, soy un webmaster y diseñador grafico y vivo en orlando. Soy originalmente de Miami pero mi familia es de Nicaragua. Me mude a Nicaragua a la edad de 15 y me gradué de secundaria del colegio Americano. Después me fui al la universidad en Louisiana (LSU) para después irme devuelta a Miami. Estuve ahí unos años y en enero me mude a Orlando para trabajar para el DIS.
> Recientemente he estado leyendo varios foros y me he dado cuenta que hay una comunidad latina grande en el DIS, no solo, pero esta comunidad ha querido su propio foro. Por esa razón es que quise crear nuestro propio foro para nosotros los latinos. Deseo que este foro sea uno alegre y lleno de información educativa para planear viajes. Estamos comenzando, pero podemos crecer ha uno de los foros mas grandes.
> Espero conocerlos a todos y que la pasemos bien. Si tienen cualquiera pregunta o preocupación, por favor no tengan pena y pregúntenme.
> 
> BIENVENIDOS A TODOS!!!


----------



## mydvcclarita

mydvcclarita said:


> Hola Ricky, aun estas en este foro?


----------



## mydvcclarita

Ricky, si aun estas en este foro, me puedes decir cuanto tendria que pagar por la membresia Gold?


----------



## Durski

hola


----------

